# strange messages regarding my UFS partition



## phpwolf (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello,

First of all, I'm a new FreeBSD user, so please, don't hate me if I ask stupid things 

I have a hdd lag when I try to open new applications or when bash tries to autocomplete some commands and/or when I type some text into the browser. From time to time, when something releated to hdd activity is made, the system doesn't respond for 2 - 3 seconds then the things are go back to normal. The "df" command, also, waits 3 - 5 seconds before show me the amout of free space on my partitions.

And I have a strange *dmesg* message - it seems to be something regarding my UFS partions. 

Here is the fstab:


```
# Device	Mountpoint	FStype	Options	Dump	Pass#
/dev/ada0s4a	/		ufs	rw	1	1
/dev/ada0s4b	none		swap	sw	0	0
```


Attached is my *dmesg* output message.

Please, help!

Cheers,
phpwolf


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 15, 2012)

Please make it easier for people to read text files by putting them on pastebin.com or a similar service.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2012)

Why are you running -CURRENT?


----------



## phpwolf (Jul 16, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Why are you running -CURRENT?



Because I need kms support for my optimus video card.


----------



## phpwolf (Jul 16, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Please make it easier for people to read text files by putting them on pastebin.com or a similar service.



I didn't know FreeBSD forums needs such a special service to keep all of these alive. Seriouslly, if you consider a crime to upload an 1k txt file on your servers...

http://pastebin.com/f6aNQftt


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2012)

You really shouldn't run -CURRENT. Especially as a newbie. -CURRENT is a work in progress and at times doesn't even build.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 16, 2012)

phpwolf said:
			
		

> I didn't know FreeBSD forums needs such a special service to keep all of these alive. Seriouslly, if you consider a crime to upload an 1k txt file on your servers...
> 
> http://pastebin.com/f6aNQftt



It's not a requirement.  But when you want help with a problem, making it as easy as possible to get the information encourages people to help and shows respect for their time.


----------



## phpwolf (Jul 18, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> It's not a requirement.  But when you want help with a problem, making it as easy as possible to get the information encourages people to help and shows respect for their time.



Ok, I noticed that. Actually, I didn't find any help so far. Just unusefull advices who told me not to use something or use other thing.

I use CURRENT because old FreeBSD versions doesn't have kms support (9 has problems with kms and I found a lot of crashes with it). For me, this is a serious problem, because without kms my video card doesn't work and I use this FreeBSD box to develop multimedia applications, openGL based.

I don't use new stuff just for fun.


----------



## da1 (Jul 18, 2012)

First of all, welcome (or how do they say it "bun venit").

Second of all, you have the WITNESS kernel option turned on (it;s on by default in -CURRENT). I would turn it off (recompile the kernel without this option) and then check the performance.

snippet from your dmesg:

```
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
```

Also, it;s worth mentioning that if you have a SSD disk, you might wanna check out the TRIM support .

Happy hunting .


LE (jokking): you shouldn;t use -CURRENT because SirDice sais so .


----------



## phpwolf (Jul 21, 2012)

da1 said:
			
		

> First of all, welcome (or how do they say it "bun venit").
> 
> Second of all, you have the WITNESS kernel option turned on (it;s on by default in -CURRENT). I would turn it off (recompile the kernel without this option) and then check the performance.
> 
> ...




Issue solved, the WITNESS option was the problem. Thank you very much, da1 (or "multumesc" - the same thing, but in romanian language). To admin: the topic can now be closed.


----------



## da1 (Jul 21, 2012)

ur welcome.

Regarding the topic being solved, you can also "close" it, by advanced editing your first post and adding the [SOLVED] tag to it.


----------

